# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox  Easy tutorial to Unlock Lumia 800

## gsm_bouali

* Instructions* 
1. Go to WP7 -> Simlocks Tab
2. Select Product and click ROOT!
3. Press and hold vol+ ke plug USB cable install driver 
 It should go this way:   
4. Download and install NSS from this link   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
5.Open NSS go in simlock tab     
Turn off phone Press and holp Vol+ key and plug cable after install driver .
In Simlocks -----WP7   
Click Unlock and If there is Error    
Go in Advance setting tab and tick the option Lumia unlock-Alternative ..   
then back WP7 tab and click unlock again    
Unlocked     
USB  install driver  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك موضوع مميز  
بالتوفيق بإذن الله

----------


## khalid-ma

الف شكر

----------

